# Tool holder rack and chuck shelve



## Billh51 (Sep 12, 2017)

Had a little time to kill the other day, so I thought I would improve my shop a little bit. Made up a tool rack for above the lathe and a shelf to hold the chucks that are not mounted. Just used up some scrap oak that was left over from some other projects. Nothing fancy but it sure helped to organize things a little better than they were.


----------



## RandyM (Sep 12, 2017)

Well done!


----------



## dulltool17 (Sep 12, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## kvt (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice I made mine from 1 1/2 alum angle,   Made the  back  from the same alum angle.  But did not put the holes for the drill chucks and the live centers.   My mistake May have to make another.


----------



## richl (Sep 12, 2017)

The lathe looks like my enco 13x40 vintage 2000-2001. Nice to see, whoever made yours, mine is very similar looking. 
Very nice tool holder rack implementation. 

Rich


----------



## Billh51 (Sep 13, 2017)

richl said:


> The lathe looks like my enco 13x40 vintage 2000-2001. Nice to see, whoever made yours, mine is very similar looking.
> Very nice tool holder rack implementation.
> 
> Rich



The lathe is a 12x36 Axeminster. I think it's the same as a Enco and its a 1998 version. I downloaded a Enco manual and it seems like it is identical.


----------



## eeler1 (Sep 13, 2017)

Very nice, I bet you can find what you are looking for pretty easy now.   Like the light above too.  Some of the guys in our Sacramento hobby machinist group have built similar, so I am always jealous when I go to someones shop.  Now jealous of yours too.  It's on my to-do list, though.


----------

